# Any Snow



## HuskerFowler24 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey boys, just down in Nebraska and curious to see what is happening up north. Heard mixed reports of up to 3-4" of snow throught part of the state?

Are birds starting to trickle in from Canada yet? Thanks for any sort of field reports, we are getting anxious as our season is getting ready to kick off this weekend.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

there have been birds from canada coming down for about 2 weeks now!!


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

There is no snow here, don't know where u would have heard that. Although, there is a chance of snow for this weekend but I seriously doubt it will amount to much. The cold front moving in will hopefully bring sky fulls of birds :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

we have snow over here in Wyoming! 24" 2 days ago. now it is snowing again. supposed to snow through sunday. saturday's high temp is supposed to be 27 degrees F. and i will be working with my arms under water. gonna be a tough bait harvest. good part is that if the ground freezes it will be easier to set out my goose decoys! muddy mess under that snow right now. i hope things stay nice enough in north dakota to keep from interrupting my trip back to the snow goose fields.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hang in there,they're comin...Got a report from last weekend,friends were hunting near saskatoon,snows and specs were pilinging in,limited on mallards every day (6guys),the harvest was near 40% in their area,they said it appeared the waterfowl were further east compared to other years

Tim


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, I just got off the phone with Pork and he got me! He said that you all expected two to three FEET of snow the next several days and it would be over before I got there on the 24th!

Yes, you heard it right I am headed back for the first time in four years and looking forward to it.

HOWEVER, I still have not found a place to stay so if anyone has any leads, please let me know as I plan on being in the Granville - Kramer - Newburg - Kenmare area!!!

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

zettler, if you are going to be in that area, our paths will likely cross. i'll be at the house in Kramer with the crane on the roof. if the 91 f-150 with a blue cab and white box is there, then i am somewhere near. wyo plates. i may not come till halloween. depends on the snow geese. when Vince says hurry up, i will be there in 24 hours or less! flag me down if you see me. :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

kingcanada said:


> zettler, if you are going to be in that area, our paths will likely cross. i'll be at the house in Kramer with the crane on the roof. if the 91 f-50 with a blue cab and white box is there, then i am somewhere near. wyo plates. i may not come till halloween. depends on the snow geese. when Vince says hurry up, i will be there in 24 hours or less! flag me down if you see me. :beer:


I have been going to that area for 20 years now. I started in 1989 after I attended an outdoor writers conference in Bismarck (our annual meeting) and headed north, first to Garrison-Underwood, then to Bottineau and then to Kramer with Gideon Brandt.

Went back in 1991 with Randy Bartz, Tim Peterson and Gary McCree where we assisted Dean Kersten at Central. Then I made friends with a good man in Granville and concentrated on that area until he quit waterfowling.

All the places I use to stay at are either gone or no longer operating - use to stay with my friend in Granville but his home is full now with family. My other big problem this time is we cannot haul full-body decoys due to vehicle.

I will be driving a Blue Ford Windstar with a cargo carrier on top. My license plate is, "IL HNTR 2"

I run the Prostate and Testicular Cancer Program for the state of Illinois and cannot wait to retire and move up there.

Hope to tie in with others while I am up there and you can always reach me via email at: [email protected]

All my best,

Bob


----------



## troubleinthestubble (Oct 8, 2009)

kingcanada said:


> zettler, if you are going to be in that area, our paths will likely cross. i'll be at the house in Kramer with the crane on the roof. if the 91 f-50 with a blue cab and white box is there, then i am somewhere near. wyo plates. i may not come till halloween. depends on the snow geese. when Vince says hurry up, i will be there in 24 hours or less! flag me down if you see me. :beer:


I live in that area. I have hunted it all my life. I farm right south of kramer about 2 miles.


----------



## troubleinthestubble (Oct 8, 2009)

zettler said:


> kingcanada said:
> 
> 
> > zettler, if you are going to be in that area, our paths will likely cross. i'll be at the house in Kramer with the crane on the roof. if the 91 f-50 with a blue cab and white box is there, then i am somewhere near. wyo plates. i may not come till halloween. depends on the snow geese. when Vince says hurry up, i will be there in 24 hours or less! flag me down if you see me. :beer:
> ...


When will you be in this area?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

We will be there on 10/24 For a week.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

kingcanada said:


> when Vince says hurry up, i will be there in 24 hours or less! flag me down if you see me. :beer:


My uncle that passed away a couple years ago used to hunt with a guy named vince up by kramer. You didnt know a Tom W. did you?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if you mean Westerholm, then yes. i knew him. i hunted with him. i stay at Vince's.
troubleinthe stubble, you must know R.J.
those of you who hunt there every year may remember some of my vehicles, they are hard to miss: 1981 ford with a coyote on each door, white 1964 ford ranchero, a blue geo metro with white flames on the hood, a blue geo tracker pickup conv. with 35" tires. i rarely can sneek past anyone! i often ride in Vince's Hummer when i am not out scouting or hunting sharpies. look forward to seeing everyone. :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

That would be him......small world! :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

cool. we need to hunt sometime.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Good to talk today. Talk more soon!

uote="troubleinthestubble"]


kingcanada said:


> zettler, if you are going to be in that area, our paths will likely cross. i'll be at the house in Kramer with the crane on the roof. if the 91 f-50 with a blue cab and white box is there, then i am somewhere near. wyo plates. i may not come till halloween. depends on the snow geese. when Vince says hurry up, i will be there in 24 hours or less! flag me down if you see me. :beer:


I live in that area. I have hunted it all my life. I farm right south of kramer about 2 miles.[/quote]


----------

